# emerge fails install sdricoh_cs

## dishie

Hi, I'm trying to get my SD/MMC reader working (laptop), (this wiki), but i'm not able to install sdricoh_cs. 

The emerge build log:

```
 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

(...)

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/app-misc/sdricoh_cs-0.1.3_p20080521/work/sdricoh_cs ...

 * Preparing sdricoh_cs module

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/build SUBDIRS=/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/sdricoh_cs-0.1.3_p20080521/work/sdricoh_cs modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.19-gentoo-r5'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-misc/sdricoh_cs-0.1.3_p20080521/work/sdricoh_cs/sdricoh_cs.o

/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/sdricoh_cs-0.1.3_p20080521/work/sdricoh_cs/sdricoh_cs.c: In function 'sdricoh_mmc_cmd':

/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/sdricoh_cs-0.1.3_p20080521/work/sdricoh_cs/sdricoh_cs.c:214: error: 'SD_SEND_IF_COND' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/sdricoh_cs-0.1.3_p20080521/work/sdricoh_cs/sdricoh_cs.c:214: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/sdricoh_cs-0.1.3_p20080521/work/sdricoh_cs/sdricoh_cs.c:214: error: for each function it appears in.)

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/sdricoh_cs-0.1.3_p20080521/work/sdricoh_cs/sdricoh_cs.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/sdricoh_cs-0.1.3_p20080521/work/sdricoh_cs] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.19-gentoo-r5'

make: *** [default] Error 2

 * 

 * ERROR: app-misc/sdricoh_cs-0.1.3_p20080521 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3111:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2385:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"                                             CC=\"$(get-KERNEL_CC)\"                                    LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\"                        ${BUILD_FIXES}                                        ${BUILD_PARAMS}                                       ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CC="$(get-KERNEL_CC)" LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 *  The die message:

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc LDFLAGS=   default

 * .

```

The emerge --info output. Google doesn't help me on this one, anyone an idea?Last edited by dishie on Fri Jun 20, 2008 6:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## eyoung100

Please post yor kernel config.  I have a feeling you missed some options.

----------

## dishie

/usr/src/linux/.config

edit: removed comments

----------

## eyoung100

MMC Must be compiled into the kernel.  Lines 2,486 - 2,493 are all compiled as modules.  The compile is looking to make sure that the support is built-in.

1. Change line 2,488 to y.

2. Change line 2,490 to y.

3. Change line 2,491 to y.

FAT is also not correctly set:

1. Change line 2,638 to y.

2. Line 2,639 is correct.

Even though the comment at the top says don't alter the file, change the lines I alluded to or rerun make menuconfig changing M to *.  Once the kernel is rebuilt properly, the module should build.

----------

## dishie

Thanks, but there seems to be some more wrong settings. New errors: 

```

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/app-misc/sdricoh_cs-0.1.3_p20080525/work/sdricoh_cs ...

 * Preparing sdricoh_cs module

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/build SUBDIRS=/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/sdricoh_cs-0.1.3_p20080525/work/sdricoh_cs modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.19-gentoo-r5'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-misc/sdricoh_cs-0.1.3_p20080525/work/sdricoh_cs/sdricoh_cs.o

/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/sdricoh_cs-0.1.3_p20080525/work/sdricoh_cs/sdricoh_cs.c: In function 'sdricoh_init_mmc':

/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/sdricoh_cs-0.1.3_p20080525/work/sdricoh_cs/sdricoh_cs.c:484: error: 'MMC_VDD_32_33' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/sdricoh_cs-0.1.3_p20080525/work/sdricoh_cs/sdricoh_cs.c:484: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/sdricoh_cs-0.1.3_p20080525/work/sdricoh_cs/sdricoh_cs.c:484: error: for each function it appears in.)

/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/sdricoh_cs-0.1.3_p20080525/work/sdricoh_cs/sdricoh_cs.c:484: error: 'MMC_VDD_33_34' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/sdricoh_cs-0.1.3_p20080525/work/sdricoh_cs/sdricoh_cs.c:488: error: 'struct mmc_host' has no member named 'max_blk_size'

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/sdricoh_cs-0.1.3_p20080525/work/sdricoh_cs/sdricoh_cs.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/sdricoh_cs-0.1.3_p20080525/work/sdricoh_cs] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.19-gentoo-r5'

make: *** [default] Error 2

 * 

 * ERROR: app-misc/sdricoh_cs-0.1.3_p20080525 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3111:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2385:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"                      CC=\"$(get-KERNEL_CC)\"                                          LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\"                                          ${BUILD_FIXES}         ${BUILD_PARAMS}                                          ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CC="$(get-KERNEL_CC)" LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 *  The die message:

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc LDFLAGS=   default

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/sdricoh_cs-0.1.3_p20080525/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/sdricoh_cs-0.1.3_p20080525/temp/environment'.

 * 

 * Messages for package app-misc/sdricoh_cs-0.1.3_p20080525:

 * 

 * ERROR: app-misc/sdricoh_cs-0.1.3_p20080525 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3111:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2385:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"                      CC=\"$(get-KERNEL_CC)\"                                          LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\"                                          ${BUILD_FIXES}         ${BUILD_PARAMS}                                          ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CC="$(get-KERNEL_CC)" LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 *  The die message:

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc LDFLAGS=   default

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/sdricoh_cs-0.1.3_p20080525/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/sdricoh_cs-0.1.3_p20080525/temp/environment'.

 * 

```

----------

## eyoung100

 *Wiki wrote:*   

> Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)  --->
> 
> PCCARD (PCMCIA/CardBus) support  --->
> 
> <*> PCCard (PCMCIA/CardBus) support
> ...

 

Once again you have these configured as modules.  Go back through menuconfig and compile these in...

----------

## dishie

ow, it's not really another error. I tried to emerge another version, i'm getting the same error for version *21

----------

